# What's the most you've done with a guy?



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

For all the single ladies out there, when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond? Do you give him the answer to his question or reply with an answer of "that's disrespectful" or "I won't answer that" or instantly think, that this guy is straight out wanting sex, or just plain rude, since he asked that question. What would you do?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Tell him you're like a Blue Nun! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Tell him you're like a Blue Nun!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


What? German and gives you a terrible hangover? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@MattMatt I wasn't referring to the wine! 
Maybe she could tell him she likes "blue movies" as she's a "Blue Nun" 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I wouldn't answer that question, honestly. Everything on TAM shows the minute you answer that question, new guy will inevitably demand whatever your old limit was. And if you say no for any reasons, they'll be accusations of "offering vanilla" when everyone else got "31 flavors."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> @MattMatt I wasn't referring to the wine!
> Maybe she could tell him she likes "blue movies" as she's a "Blue Nun"
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Yeah but nobody noticed what I did as i s
doubt Blue Nun wine has got to America yet! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah but nobody noticed what I did as i s
> doubt Blue Nun wine has got to America yet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh she could say the following: 
I'm a Blue Nun that sometimes likes a bit of the Black Tower!


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I never let a guy do anything but buy me a beer. Maybe a hug, if we are really close. But when we are on a date, he'd better keep his hands all over his girl and shouldn't even look at mine. 
I'm jealous. My best friend in college had a super fine gf. I couldn't help but look a little.
😁
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

That's not a guy asking you that, that's an oxy moron!

Sheesh


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

nataly87 said:


> ... when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond?


Goodbye.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, what idiot asks "so what's the most you've done with a guy"?

This is the most juvenile, goofy, oddball, creepy question I could possibly imagine asking a grown woman.

This post tells me the OP must actually be an adolescent.

No adult would ever consider such a question being asked of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Coffee.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well a 29 year old man asked me that question, and so have other 20 something old gents.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> Well a 29 year old man asked me that question, and so have other 20 something old gents.


That's the type of mor...I mean men you attract?

I feel sorry for you dear. You really need to screen candidates better.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

:rofl:


CharlieParker said:


> Coffee.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> For all the single ladies out there, when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond? Do you give him the answer to his question or reply with an answer of "that's disrespectful" or "I won't answer that" or instantly think, that this guy is straight out wanting sex, or just plain rude, since he asked that question. What would you do?


What happened right before he asked this question?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

nataly87 said:


> For all the single ladies out there, when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond? Do you give him the answer to his question or reply with an answer of "that's disrespectful" or "I won't answer that" or instantly think, that this guy is straight out wanting sex, or just plain rude, since he asked that question. What would you do?


Shared 3 bottles of red and a few mixers in one evening, not kidding. Next day was a very fuzzy and slow day.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a very firm believer in fully discussing one's sex life, habits, desires and (general) history before being intimate. It stems from being HD, being adventurous, and simultaneously not looking to sleep with a large number of women to try them out first. I desire to try and weed out those that I can tell are not compatible prior to exchanging body fluids. I don't lie or hide anything, and expect a woman to do the same.... if she's not good with that, we can both call it a day and move on knowing we're not going to work out.

That said.... this is a weird question. I don't know how someone can answer it honestly as one person's kink is another's normal.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I can see a guy asking that question if the OP first says "I'm a 28 year old virgin and I'm saving myself for marriage and an ATM and maybe a big ol' truck".


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Lol, what idiot asks "so what's the most you've done with a guy"?
> 
> This is the most juvenile, goofy, oddball, creepy question I could possibly imagine asking a grown woman.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised at the amount af juvenile questions and comments coming from"adults" these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Perhaps, if you want to avoid creepy guys asking you the creepiest questions, you can always respond with...

"Well. My wildest and most favourite thing to do with a guy is to put on the longest, thickest , widest strap on I can find and bend him over the couch and...."

If I go any farther I may be banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Answer: "oh, dear. Where are my smelling salts?" Then bat your eyes and fan yourself. If he doesn't leave it alone after that, drop him.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you are serious about the guy, lie. That's all I know.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> I can see a guy asking that question if the OP first says "I'm a 28 year old virgin and I'm saving myself for marriage and an ATM and maybe a big ol' truck".


I thought the same thing when Lilac asked the question. I'm thinking OP answered the conversation with: "the furthest I've gone with a guy is everything and anything with the exception of PIV "

"So, what goes Romeo; are you ready to take the plunge? I am ready to be your wife right now. I just need to know your net worth and reliable proof that you are not taking advantage of my innocence (and here is where you batted your eyes)"

>


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Blondilocks said:


> I can see a guy asking that question if the OP first says "I'm a 28 year old virgin and I'm saving myself for marriage and an ATM and maybe a big ol' truck".


Yep, this.

Knowing the OP from her other threads, its obvious her (ahem) "virginity" was mentioned. Therefore, the next question from men would be inquiring as to what, if anything, she's done with a man.

A rather crass question, but fairly legit, if you ask me, given the alleged age and sexual status of the person in question. Hell, I'd probably have to ask that question, too. Hard to blame the dude.

OP, answer the question if you want, or refuse to answer. I don't suggest lying, though.

But understand that any potential mate who knows only that you're a virgin, and does not know about all the other things you have experience with (including things THEY probably don't), will assume you have minimal sexual experience, period. You don't. You have a lot, just not PIV.

You may actually have more sexual experience than many of the guys you date, so keep that in mind if things get serious. If you say "I've never had sex before", then they will assume you have no experience at all. When you do get intimate with them, it will be apparent you know what you're doing.

Food for thought.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*That's the type of question that only an insecure lout would ask any woman!

Reprehensible at best!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

alexm said:


> Yep, this.
> 
> Knowing the OP from her other threads,* its obvious her (ahem) "virginity" was mentioned. *Therefore, the next question from men would be inquiring as to what, if anything, she's done with a man.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that the Op advertises herself as a virgin. I guess that does change some things. I think in that case, that wwhile the question was awkward (could be better formulated), it had some merit.

Personally, I think that having sex at the point of exclusivity is acceptable. Ergo, anyone who wants to wait until marriage should then limit their search to those types of groups.

I have been in 2 situations in which guys have withheld sex from me:

1. because I think the guy was a clost guy (even to himself) and would rather have not had sex (with a woman anyway)

2. because the guy was fooling around with another woman. It's easier to say "well, at least I wasn't using you for sex" when you didn't have sex with that person. ah, yes, but he was using me for something else.......

FTR, I did go out with someone of certain religion (boy was he hot) when I was 50. having told him that I had been divorced for 10 years at that point, he still asked me "when did you lose your virginity?" Should I have been outraged at that?


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

In her defense, there is some history with chastity being defined as sexual intercourse. While I fully get that most view any sexual relations as engaging in sex hence a loss of virginity, it is not like this view is completely out of left field. 

Candidly, if that is a person's line but everything else goes and one is open about it then that's the hand you play with. Eyes wide open.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, nataly, you did say in another thread that you regret having done the sex acts you have participated in. So, in answer to that question, I would say, "I am a virgin, as I have not had PIV. I have done other things, but have come to the realization that I am no longer comfortable doing those things anymore until I am married." That's is, of course, assuming you still feel that way. If not, and if the question *is* in the context of you being a "technical virgin", I would answer... and if the "most" is something you are uncomfortable doing, say so. Don't let yourself get talked into doing more than you are comfortable doing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Anyone trying to get you to pass your line (and doing so repeatedly) is not your friend and not sure why you wouldn't just drop them. 

It is one thing to ask if you have changed yours views, but doing so during intimate encounters or when both are not thinking clearly is abusive.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> Perhaps, if you want to avoid creepy guys asking you the creepiest questions, you can always respond with...
> 
> "Well. My wildest and most favourite thing to do with a guy is to put on the longest, thickest , widest strap on I can find and bend him over the couch and...."
> 
> ...


If you were to go any farther he would have said: "Ouch! That hurt!" ( Or something like that...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

nataly87 said:


> For all the single ladies out there, when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond? Do you give him the answer to his question or reply with an answer of "that's disrespectful" or "I won't answer that" or instantly think, that this guy is straight out wanting sex, or just plain rude, since he asked that question. What would you do?


That chap has a dreadful chat up line.

Wonder if he ever scores? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Coffee.


You mean the morning after?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Perhaps, if you want to avoid creepy guys asking you the creepiest questions, you can always respond with...
> 
> "Well. My wildest and most favourite thing to do with a guy is to put on the longest, thickest , widest strap on I can find and bend him over the couch and...."
> 
> ...


That's all fun and games until a guy gets excited and takes you up on the offer.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> That's all fun and games until a guy gets excited and takes you up on the offer.


And then it gets REALLY fun


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

FeministInPink said:


> And then it gets REALLY fun


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

larry.gray said:


>


Ha ha ha!!! Depends on who you're playing with!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

"What, you mean with just one guy?"

And then laugh and walk away because that's the stupidest high schoolesque question I've ever heard.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

You don't "have" to give details. Just tell him that there were a couple of guys that you thought were willing to wait until after marriage, but it didn't work out that way. If he probes further, just tell him that if you are really interested in a man there are other things you can do to keep them interested. It just won't be "going all the way".

By the way, that question to you will be asked a lot of times because of your "status", and finding the right words is tantamount to finding a suitor that fits.

It's also a question that should be asked with tact, and answered without lying. It's never a good idea to lie to a potential suitor. Careful use of words will prevent lying.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It involved superglue solvent.........


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> For all the single ladies out there, when your on the dating scene, and your getting to know a guy, and he asks you "What's the most you've done with a guy?" how do you respond? Do you give him the answer to his question or reply with an answer of "that's disrespectful" or "I won't answer that" or instantly think, that this guy is straight out wanting sex, or just plain rude, since he asked that question?


Was this a guy you were on a date with or a guy you met at a bar and were chatting up? If it was a date, what number date was it? This all matters @nataly87! If it was a guy you just met at the bar, why are you bothering to tell someone you just met that you are a virgin? Do you think it will make him like you more? If it was a date, was it the first, second, third, etc. Some thing are nobody's business until you know them well, unless you are throwing the info out there all the time, hoping it will get you attention.



nataly87 said:


> What would you do?


I would stop telling people I do not know well that I"m a virgin because it invites them to questions about it.



marduk said:


> "What, you mean with just one guy?"
> 
> And then laugh and walk away because that's the stupidest high schoolesque question I've ever heard.


I don't blame the guy for asking this question, I think @nataly87 tries to lead with her 'virginity' when she's talking to guys. The only reason a guy would ask a twenty eight year old woman that is if she told him she's a virgin.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> I would stop telling people I do not know well that I"m a virgin because it invites them to questions about it.


I didn't know that she does this. In that case, the guy's question is perfectly legitimate.

Natly87, you have put the subject of sex on the table. So now the guy wants to know what kind of virgin are you. there are technical virgins who engage in oral and anal penetration but not vaginal. Sounds to me like this what this is guy is trying to understand.

If some guy told me that he will only go dutch on dates until he gets married, I would look elsewhere for a boyfriend.


----------

